# Zeiss 15 vs Canon 14



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

I have found limited reviews of this pair.

From what I have read the Canon falls off faster and to a greater degree in the edges/corners than does the Zeiss.

Has anyone compared this pair? Is my summary correct? Anything else to add?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2013)

From the images I've seen, the Zeiss is head and shoulders better, and priced to match. 

Of course, there are some with enough money to buy it as a hobby, but many of them are not expert reviewers.

I'm waiting on a Lens Rental Review, perhaps he did one and I missed it. Here is what Roger says.

http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/nikon/lenses/wide-angle/zeiss-zf.2-15mm-f2.8-for-nikon#

You can easily see the difference here: Its sharper center, mid frame, and ciorners.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=794&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=454&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## noisejammer (May 29, 2013)

The link shows several things, but the big one is the distortion that the 14L2 displays. It's CA is a bit harsh too.

Whatever your choice, it's a lot of moolah. So - assuming you still want to play, you might consider the TS-E 17/4L. It can be used to provide coverage equivalent to 11.8 mm (in pano mode as a 52x24 frame) or about 12.3 mm (when you make up a 4-exposure 50x32 image and 12.8 mm when used to simulate a 48x36 MF frame.) 

Beside the versatility of the tilt and shift, the lens also accepts a 1.4x tc and is difficult to distinguish from the 24/3.5L (except that the field curvature is different.)

Fwiw, this is exactly why I don't own a ZE 15/2.8... I use a tripod for landscapes and architecture.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 29, 2013)

I have used two different 14mm MkII's, they were both totally underwhelming. I couldn't recommend one to anybody going from my experience with them.


----------



## infared (May 29, 2013)

Zeiss 15mm vs Canon 14mm is no contest. Zeiss wins.
I am deciding between Zeiss 15mm and Canon TSE 17mm. That is a tough decision.


----------



## RGF (May 29, 2013)

I want to go as wide as I can. Also I normally shoot at F8 or F11, almost never wide open


----------



## privatebydesign (May 29, 2013)

What is your intended output?

I know a world leading (in his field) pro photographer and his primary lens is the Sigma 12-24, he absolutely swears by it.

I have the 17 and it is without equal in the ultra wide stakes, even if the Zeiss is fractionally "sharper" the additional functionality of the TS-E make it a far more accomplished lens.


----------



## RGF (May 29, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> What is your intended output?
> 
> I know a world leading (in his field) pro photographer and his primary lens is the Sigma 12-24, he absolutely swears by it.
> 
> I have the 17 and it is without equal in the ultra wide stakes, even if the Zeiss is fractionally "sharper" the additional functionality of the TS-E make it a far more accomplished lens.



Prints, 16x24 (or a tad bit larger), slightly cropped, using a 5DM3.


----------



## tron (May 29, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> What is your intended output?
> 
> I know a world leading (in his field) pro photographer and his primary lens is the Sigma 12-24, he absolutely swears by it.
> 
> I have the 17 and it is without equal in the ultra wide stakes, even if the Zeiss is fractionally "sharper" the additional functionality of the TS-E make it a far more accomplished lens.


I would get the TS-17 (Actually I do have it!)

As you said it has no equal. Period!


----------



## Sebring5 (Jun 1, 2013)

Everyone told me to get the Ts-e 17mm tilt shift when I asked about the Zeiss 15mm. I bought it and I'm keeping it. Definitely works for me. I got the right information.


----------



## ecka (Jun 1, 2013)

For me it is Zeiss 15/2.8 vs TS-E 17L.


----------



## risc32 (Jun 1, 2013)

i'd love a zeiss 15mm but decided to slum it with a samyang 14mm. It gets it done just fine, better(sharper) than my 16-35mmv2 was. The build seems okay, but Roger at lensrentals says internally it's not so great, but as he points out, one could buy new replacement for the cost of a typical repair to something like the canon 14mml.


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2013)

risc32 said:


> i'd love a zeiss 15mm but decided to slum it with a samyang 14mm. It gets it done just fine, better(sharper) than my 16-35mmv2 was. The build seems okay, but Roger at lensrentals says internally it's not so great, but as he points out, one could buy new replacement for the cost of a typical repair to something like the canon 14mml.



Thanks - I must say I am not a fan of use and toss lenses. If they will not hold up, I'll tend to skip them


----------

